# Can you spot the real knitter?



## martyph (Jun 7, 2016)

When you see someone knitting on TV or in the movies, can you tell if they really know how to knit? More often than not, I find myself saying, "She doesn't know how to knit. She's holding her hands funny." I'm not sure I've ever seen a real knitter on TV. How about you?


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

You're right, it's the first thing you notice.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I believe Joan Hickson that played Miss Marple looked like she was actually knitting.


----------



## Knittypig (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi Martyph, I can recall 2 real knitters on classic tv, both American-style knitters. The first was the character of Morticia Addams on the Addams Family Show. The 2nd was the Mrs. Bakerman character on the original Bob Newhart Show, she played one of Chicago psychologist Dr. Bob Hartley's patients. Both ladies knitted slowly with straight needles. At one point, Morticia was knitting an extremely long scarf-looking thing for one of the creatures who lived in the Addams mansion. Mrs. Bakerman knitted a yellow wallet for Dr. Hartley, in one episode, and wound up using one of her needles to comically stop another patient, Elliot Carlin, from insulting someone else in their therapy group in another. Worked like a charm. Both shows and charcters were very funny and endearing.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

Both of the Miss Marple characters I have seen were really knitting. And I always wondered how much time was spent prepping Morticia's scarf... it had to be 10 or 12 ' in one show!


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I think all the actresses I've seen knitting in the movies or on TV were really knitting.

All of the British actresses I've seen knit some version of English/American knitting - either flicking or throwing. Some hold their needles underhanded, some hold them overhand. And they all seem proficient.

There are so many styles of knitting, that none of them are wrong, just because they're different.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Alan Alda knits. He was seen knitting in MASH.


----------



## whit848 (Jun 16, 2014)

When I see someone on TV or in newspaper cartoons knitting with both needles going upward, that's a dead give away. 
Sue in IL


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

I actually learned how to knit with dpns by watching Estelle Parsons knit on an episode of "Roseanne". She played Roseanne's mother. After watching her do it, I gave it a try, and I got it! This was before YouTube, and I didn't know anyone who knitted with dpns.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Betty White was (and probably still is) a fabulous knitter. During "wait" times on The Golden Girls she knitted sweaters for her companion actresses.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Ha Ha! On one of the Foyle's War episodes there was a farm girl who was supposed to be hand milking a cow! She sure wasn't! I had a good laugh and waited for the cow to kick out! It would have been SO annoying for the cow to be fiddled with the way she was.

Not knitting related but SO annoying when they get it wrong!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

My first thought went to Miss Marple, she truly was knitting.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh, yes, usually as soon as on or two stitches are tried I can tell. And there are a lot of women and men who do knit so it works well when they do it while acting.


----------



## sharonlouise (Mar 3, 2017)

martyph said:


> When you see someone knitting on TV or in the movies, can you tell if they really know how to knit? More often than not, I find myself saying, "She doesn't know how to knit. She's holding her hands funny." I'm not sure I've ever seen a real knitter on TV. How about you?


I agree Joan Hickson was knitting she was my favourite marble.
sharonlouise


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Betty White in "Hot in Cleveland"


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

She uses the knitting needles as a hair ornamentation...ha


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Yup, I have noticed that too. We can tell!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Most of the time the actors start knitting but they immediately put their work down to speak and never really complete a stitch, therefore, it is difficult to tell if they really know how to knit.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

There was an episode in MASH in which Hot Lips Hooligan was knitting...within the space of one episode, it went from starters to something humongous. It started as a scarf then a sweater and then a blanket. Not sure if it was ever finished and not sure if she was really knitting.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm currently watching Dr. Blake's Mysteries, set in Australia in the late 1950's. His housekeeper, Jean, looks like she's knitting to me, in the few times I've watched her. She throws as she knits & I saw her pull out yarn, just like I do as I knit.


----------



## Marliese (Apr 23, 2015)

diamondbelle said:


> I think all the actresses I've seen knitting in the movies or on TV were really knitting.
> 
> All of the British actresses I've seen knit some version of English/American knitting - either flicking or throwing. Some hold their needles underhanded, some hold them overhand. And they all seem proficient.
> 
> There are so many styles of knitting, that none of them are wrong, just because they're different.


I've seen actors knitting underhanded but I thought they were crocheters who thought that was the way to knit. I've never seen anyone really knit underhanded. It seems as though your hands would be in the way of your work. Does anyone here knit underhanded?


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

Hotlips(Lauretta Swit) appeared to be knitting on an episode of MASH


----------



## evelyn74 (Dec 8, 2016)

Do any of you remember Rosie Grier? I think it's spelled right! He was a huge professional football player and he knitted, crocheted and did needlepoint. He enjoyed it and said it helped him relax. He also wrote a book about needlepoint. He was the first man I had seen knitting. I remember him on an episode of Daniel Boone, sitting on the wagon seat, knitting! lol


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

evelyn74 said:


> Do any of you remember Rosie Grier? I think it's spelled right! He was a huge professional football player and he knitted, crocheted and did needlepoint. He enjoyed it and said it helped him relax. He also wrote a book about needlepoint. He was the first man I had seen knitting. I remember him on an episode of Daniel Boone, sitting on the wagon seat, knitting! lol


I knew he did needlepoint, but not crochet or knitting. :sm24:


----------



## rellii (Mar 2, 2017)

If you watch old movies, Bette Davis used to crochet. She was quite good at lace. Watch "The Letter" and you'll see.


----------



## sknick1 (Aug 1, 2016)

Audrey Hepburn in Breakfast at Tiffany's.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

There are at least 30 actors/actresses who actually knit.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I've seen more actors and actresses that *are* knitting than not. Yes, there are some that can't, but many of them can. Some just fiddle with the needles and yarn in their hands... Others take the time to learn a few movements, so that it looks real, but they really don't know what they are doing.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Marliese said:


> I've seen actors knitting underhanded but I thought they were crocheters who thought that was the way to knit. I've never seen anyone really knit underhanded. It seems as though your hands would be in the way of your work. Does anyone here knit underhanded?


Have seen it referred to as "Cottage Knitting" or "Lever Knitting". The needles rest on top of the hand, between the thumb and finger. My mother knit that way.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

So true. I've caught them holding the needles all wrong too


----------



## Marliese (Apr 23, 2015)

RoxyCatlady said:


> Have seen it referred to as "Cottage Knitting" or "Lever Knitting". The needles rest on top of the hand, between the thumb and finger. My mother knit that way.


Thanks for the reply. I'm going to have to see if I can find some videos.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

related... I remember being very excited when I was watching a rerun of Little House on the Prairie and realized the character spinning was ACTUALLY spinning. 

On the other hand in the movie "Demolition Man", Stalone's character takes a perfectly good ball of yarn and starts making a skein before knitting a sweater in a single night.... 

And yes, I can usually spot if they are truly knitting.


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

Also annoying, when it's wrong---people on medical shows who use canes/crutches incorrectly! I could never bear to watch "House", as Hugh Lawrie always held the cane in the wrong hand! Surely such programmes have qualified medical advisors to ensure they don't things wrong!?


RobynMay said:


> Ha Ha! On one of the Foyle's War episodes there was a farm girl who was supposed to be hand milking a cow! She sure wasn't! I had a good laugh and waited for the cow to kick out! It would have been SO annoying for the cow to be fiddled with the way she was.
> 
> Not knitting related but SO annoying when they get it wrong!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I can usually spot the ones that actually knit.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

A month or so ago, my cousin told me about a Hallmark movie where a lady was knitting and a man stopped and told her she dropped a stitch. I've been looking for that movie ever since and haven't seen it yet.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

You know I've never even noticed... About there knitting just into the clothes an if there lip sync but not knitting... But I don't watch it I just listen to it.. An haven't had a tv I for 3 yrs now an I don't miss it. Wrong the only thing I miss is the Thanksgiving parade an the Rose bowl parades that all I really miss most are morbid an depressing now. I love the Downtown Abbey on PBS station an all the English an Celtics singers that's it!!


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

On an episode of Call the Midwife they were supposed to be knitting but what they showed was granny squares which were crocheted.


----------



## Susanc241 (Nov 13, 2013)

Marliese said:


> I've seen actors knitting underhanded but I thought they were crocheters who thought that was the way to knit. I've never seen anyone really knit underhanded. It seems as though your hands would be in the way of your work. Does anyone here knit underhanded?


If you mean by underhand that you hold the needle the same as a pen, then yes, I am right handed and have my right needle held like a pen. The left is held as you should hold a knife when eating, palm over the needle. Seems straightforward to me! ????

As to whether actors can really knit when performing, I always notice the so called string instrument players who are just 'going through the motions'. As a cello player at school (never continued with it) I can spot the fakers straight away!


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I think Ms. Marple in the Agatha Christie movies knitted.


----------



## happyknittR (Oct 29, 2012)

It seems to me that all the English actresses I've seen knit in movies are really knitting. The American actresses don't look like they know anything about knitting.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Kathryn Hepburn was a great knitter. I have a pic of her knitting on the set with the caption - "The New Yoga".


----------



## Marliese (Apr 23, 2015)

Susanc241 said:


> If you mean by underhand that you hold the needle the same as a pen, then yes, I am right handed and have my right needle held like a pen. The left is held as you should hold a knife when eating, palm over the needle. Seems straightforward to me! ????
> 
> As to whether actors can really knit when performing, I always notice the so called string instrument players who are just 'going through the motions'. As a cello player at school (never continued with it) I can spot the fakers straight away!


I can understand that what you describe would work, but I remember seeing old movies with someone holding BOTH needles like a pen.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Years ago, I was flipping through channels on TV and came across what I think was a movie, and Jamie Lee Curtis was knitting. I'm certain she was really knitting because it was the first time I'd ever seen Portuguese knitting, and I couldn't figure out why she had the yarn behind her neck! I've wished, since then, that I knew what the movie was so I could go back and look at it and figure out how she was knitting. Then I read about Portuguese knitting and realized she actually knew what she was doing.

The thing that drives me _straight_ up the wall, though, is people pretending to spin! I've even seen them wrapping roving around the drive wheel! I don't care where they are, there are spinners in the area, and they could get some help and do it right!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

For us oldies, Greer Garson in "Mrs. Miniver" was really knitting in the bomb shelter scene. I guess you could call it on TV since the movie is sometimes on TV. A great movie, btw.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Garcia from Criminal Minds


----------



## Georgia Lee (Jul 30, 2016)

I can always spot the people who are just moving the needles back and forth. Usually that's all they do. A few actually knit but very seldom.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Years ago, I was flipping through channels on TV and came across what I think was a movie, and Jamie Lee Curtis was knitting. I'm certain she was really knitting because it was the first time I'd ever seen Portuguese knitting, and I couldn't figure out why she had the yarn behind her neck! I've wished, since then, that I knew what the movie was so I could go back and look at it and figure out how she was knitting. Then I read about Portuguese knitting and realized she actually knew what she was doing.
> 
> The thing that drives me _straight_ up the wall, though, is people pretending to spin! I've even seen them wrapping roving around the drive wheel! I don't care where they are, there are spinners in the area, and they could get some help and do it right!


In Christmas with the Kranks she's a knitter but I've never seen it to know what style she uses.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Tyne Daly used to knit a lot on Judging Amy, she was really knitting. I never saw anyone knit that fast!


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

Apparently, Tyne Daly used to knit in her trailer/dressing room, between takes, too!


bigtimeyarnie said:


> Tyne Daly used to knit a lot on Judging Amy, she was really knitting. I never saw anyone knit that fast!


----------



## knittting fool (Mar 4, 2017)

Tyne Daly's character Maxine on Judging Amy?


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes---she played Amy's Mother, Maxine.


knittting fool said:


> Tyne Daly's character Maxine on Judging Amy?


----------



## jillyrosemary (Mar 15, 2015)

One clue I notice is they knit so painfully slowly that I'd give up if I had to go that speed. You'd never finish anything!


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

afoster said:


> A month or so ago, my cousin told me about a Hallmark movie where a lady was knitting and a man stopped and told her she dropped a stitch. I've been looking for that movie ever since and haven't seen it yet.


"Cedar Cove" was a series on Hallmark. Debbie Macomber, who wrote the books on which the series was based, is a knitter. She has a knitter in most of her books. There are also companion knitting pattern books to some of her books. She is a very good story teller.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I had several relatives try to teach me how to crochet before the age of 7. I couldn't do anything holding the hook the way they did. I finally figured out how I wanted to hold it and learned how to do the stitches. I am 60 and still crocheting. As for knitting with the hands over, I had a relative try to teach me about 10 years ago. It was everyone on here that taught me to knit, but I use a crochet hook to cast on and probably throw as some say it.


----------



## wendiam (Jan 30, 2017)

I must be watching the wrong programmes? I don't think I have ever noticed anyone knitting in films or on TV.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

In Diary of a Mad Black Woman Cicely Tyson is knitting.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

I agree that Joan Hickson was the absolute best as Miss Marple - and a great knitter. I believe that Agatha Christie actually had her in mind for the TV version of her stories.


----------



## katydid43 (Jul 7, 2013)

In the 3 part series of movies "Sarah Plain and Tall," "Skylark" and "Winter's End" I saw Glenn Close knitting in "Winter's End" and I'm sure she knows how to knit. She knits the same was that I knit throwing the yarn. Even remarked to my hubby, "See Glenn Close knits the same way I do."


----------



## LdyM (Aug 17, 2011)

rellii said:


> If you watch old movies, Bette Davis used to crochet. She was quite good at lace. Watch "The Letter" and you'll see.


Ah yes, I was going to mention Bette Davis's (my favorite actress) excellent crocheting in 'The Letter'!

The only real knitters I've seen are Mrs. Marple and Eleanor Roosevelt.. and I watch very carefully. Would love to see the lovely Betty White knitting. I'll watch for her.


----------



## LdyM (Aug 17, 2011)

dawnmc1 said:


> On an episode of Call the Midwife they were supposed to be knitting but what they showed was granny squares which were crocheted.


I saw that too! What? How could they not have someone to notice that huge mistake.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I get caught up in watching the "knitter" and loose track of what's going on with everything else.


----------



## LdyM (Aug 17, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> For us oldies, Greer Garson in "Mrs. Miniver" was really knitting in the bomb shelter scene. I guess you could call it on TV since the movie is sometimes on TV. A great movie, btw.


Oh I love that movie! I'll have to check it out to see her.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

martyph said:


> When you see someone knitting on TV or in the movies, can you tell if they really know how to knit? More often than not, I find myself saying, "She doesn't know how to knit. She's holding her hands funny." I'm not sure I've ever seen a real knitter on TV. How about you?


The late Geraldine McEwan who played Miss Marple seemed pretty adept at her knitting.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

Marliese said:


> I've seen actors knitting underhanded but I thought they were crocheters who thought that was the way to knit. I've never seen anyone really knit underhanded. It seems as though your hands would be in the way of your work. Does anyone here knit underhanded?


there was one person i saw who held a needle weird (in real life). she parked the knobby end against her belly and grasped it underhand. she was also a lefty, so it was disorienting for me to watch her.

as for representations of knitting in movies, plays, shows, commercials - i can tell the actor/actress is NOT knitting when both needles click, or when there is a lot of jabbing. i remember one commercial where the actor was picking stitches off one needle onto the other without making new stitches! LOL


----------



## Rooney1 (Aug 7, 2016)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I'm pretty sure Alan Alda knits. He was seen knitting in MASH.


Oh yes. I thought someone on MASH knitted, but I couldn't remember who it was. I was thinking Radar for some reason.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Really gets my "goat" when someone in a show is "knitting" but the project they're supposedly working on is crochet ... as in granny squares!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

I think the elderly woman in the British comedy The Vicar of Dibley was actually knitting ( or maybe crocheting?). She was always working on something. Her food endeavors were always greeted with horror.


----------



## Rooney1 (Aug 7, 2016)

to-cath said:


> Also annoying, when it's wrong---people on medical shows who use canes/crutches incorrectly! I could never bear to watch "House", as Hugh Lawrie always held the cane in the wrong hand! Surely such programmes have qualified medical advisors to ensure they don't things wrong!?


I was a super big fan of House. He purposely used the cane on the wrong side. PT tried to tell him that, but I think that just made him more determined to do it his way! haha 
What really drives me nuts on medical shows is there is no confidentiality. Doctors, nurses, lots of people talk about patients- that they are a patient and their diagnosis. They also leave files all over and leave binders with peoples' names on them facing out to the public. My pet peeve.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Most of them don't know a knitting needle from a crochet hook. I'm usually very amused.


----------



## luvmapups (Sep 5, 2016)

Some leading man - don't remember who - said that Julia Roberts picked up her knitting needles between every take.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I love seeing someone knit on the telly, or to see them wearing a knitted item.....I alway's wonder who made it for them


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

This is a fun thing to think about. I will have to notice when I next see someone who is supposed to be knitting.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

Even my non-knitting husband can now pick up on the fake knitters!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

the things ya never think of...


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

Apparently, there was a knitter who hand knitted the sweaters worn by Bill Cosby, as "Cliff Huxtable".


Nanamel14 said:


> I love seeing someone knit on the telly, or to see them wearing a knitted item.....I alway's wonder who made it for them


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

RoxyCatlady said:


> Have seen it referred to as "Cottage Knitting" or "Lever Knitting". The needles rest on top of the hand, between the thumb and finger. My mother knit that way.


 I've often wondered how comfortable this is...
It's like holding a pen/pencil:not too bad when it's just the first few inches but once the project gets some length beyond that, the work lays over the top of one's working hand fingers and is in the way, more difficult to 'throw' the yarn (not quite a problem for the 'flickers') and to manipulate the working hand sts on the needle.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

PhoenixFire said:


> i remember one commercial where the actor was picking stitches off one needle onto the other without making new stitches! LOL


 Doesn't it make you wonder how long someone tried to teach them - and when it just wasn't happening they were told to do this??? lol


----------



## Reezy (Nov 5, 2011)

This is such a fun thread!! Yes, I always look closely at those "knitter actors" to determine whether they know what they are doing--haha!! ) Also amusing for me is when DH and I are watching someone in a film supposedly PLAYING THE PIANO (I love to play)....and dh (who doesn't play) asks me, "Are they REALLY playing?" .... 99% of the time if they are not a pianist, the camera doesn't show their hands! Have noticed there are many actors/actresses who do quite a poor job trying to make it look like they know what they are doing when the camera isn't showing their hands (bad timing for the notes that you hear or hands in the WRONG places for those notes!) In the Jeeves & Wooster series however, Hugh Lowry does a WONDERFUL job at the piano, and the camera doesn't hide his hands while he's playing. Love it!


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

rkr said:


> Doesn't it make you wonder how long someone tried to teach them - and when it just wasn't happening they were told to do this??? lol


lol - that is probably what happened. when the poor guy couldn't do anything more than that, the director said, "ok.... fine.... let's just let him do that.... it's not a documentary...."


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Reezy said:


> This is such a fun thread!! Yes, I always look closely at those "knitter actors" to determine whether they know what they are doing--haha!! ) Also amusing for me is when DH and I are watching someone in a film supposedly PLAYING THE PIANO (I love to play)....and dh (who doesn't play) asks me, "Are they REALLY playing?" .... 99% of the time if they are not a pianist, the camera doesn't show their hands! Have noticed there are many actors/actresses who do quite a poor job trying to make it look like they know what they are doing when the camera isn't showing their hands (bad timing for the notes that you hear or hands in the WRONG places for those notes!) In the Jeeves & Wooster series however, Hugh Lowry does a WONDERFUL job at the piano, and the camera doesn't hide his hands while he's playing. Love it!


So did Ryan Gosling in La La Land. He said it took him 6 months to learn his songs and that is all he can play.


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

I have seen them crocheting...and they said (in the ad) that they were knitting!!!!! I guess they can't tell the difference between a crochet hook and a knitting needle!!!!


----------



## Wiggletail (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm not a very accomplished knitter but I think I can usually tell.


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

Nadine Garner, in the Australian show "Doctor Blake Mysteries," is a good knitter. She does intricate things, pretty tightly knit, by the look of it.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

luvmapups said:


> Some leading man - don't remember who - said that Julia Roberts picked up her knitting needles between every take.


Start at about 1:15


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I do look at what they are doing and most of the time you can tell if they know what they are doing. sometimes the just sit with the project in their hands.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

It's the same with musicians and singers. Sometimes it's pretty funny when the actor is holding a nylon string classical guitar and the sound track is a steel string guitar.


martyph said:


> When you see someone knitting on TV or in the movies, can you tell if they really know how to knit? More often than not, I find myself saying, "She doesn't know how to knit. She's holding her hands funny." I'm not sure I've ever seen a real knitter on TV. How about you?


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Anyone that saw Judging Amy knows that Tyne Daly really knitted!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I am never too sure if the actress can knit or not.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Tyne Daly is an accomplished knitter. I read an article some years ago about her knitting baby hats. The article included a pattern for the hats she knitted. I also had a pattern for a striped sweater that was knitted by Julia Roberts.


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

Marliese said:


> I've seen actors knitting underhanded but I thought they were crocheters who thought that was the way to knit. I've never seen anyone really knit underhanded. It seems as though your hands would be in the way of your work. Does anyone here knit underhanded?


I had a friend who knitted underhanded. She would rub the web between her thumb and index finger raw! Don't know why any one. Would do that . She was from Australia.


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

dragonfly7673 said:


> related... I remember being very excited when I was watching a rerun of Little House on the Prairie and realized the character spinning was ACTUALLY spinning.
> 
> On the other hand in the movie "Demolition Man", Stalone's character takes a perfectly good ball of yarn and starts making a skein before knitting a sweater in a single night....
> 
> And yes, I can usually spot if they are truly knitting.


I remember an episode of Little House on the Prairie where Mr. Edwards wife was knitting and he said " I don't know how you do that!" She said "Don't be silly Isaiah, all women folk know how to knit. I guess in those days that was true - and necessary.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

beejay said:


> I believe Joan Hickson that played Miss Marple looked like she was actually knitting.


Yes, that was the first thing I thought of, too. She was the best Miss Marple ever. Loved her. I also watch when someone is playing the piano. Usually it's just random movement of hands, but sometimes I think the person playing knows enough to place their hands to correspond with the piece. Or someone else's hands are being shown.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

headlemk said:


> Start at about 1:15
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I know some of us knit differently than others, but I do wish that producers who cast folk would take the time to ensure that they knew knitting from crochet or just pretending to knit. Don't know why it bothers me so when I know that it is all just acting,But they spend tons of money getting the costumes and settings and accents right, why not a half an hour teaching someone to knit? It's a useable skill, more useful these days than fencing or horseriding or any other skill needed to make the scenario look authentic.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Estelle Getty who played the mother on the Golden Girls was always knitting. She wore the most beautiful knit sweaters. There is also a show that is in repeats on the Comedy station - Corner Gas - the mother was always knitting but the show is Canadian and I don't think it was syndicated. She made the most amazing knits too!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

beejay said:


> I believe Joan Hickson that played Miss Marple looked like she was actually knitting.


She certainly was--she would knit with speed and while she was talking and looking away--a true knitter in English style. We had a conversation about this a few years ago.

It could be that most are knitting, probably not really good at it or the fact that we usually learn when we are children so our methods are all different. Fortunately, I did learn when I was 5, my grandmother taught me, but then I never did take it up and re-learned from a fellow worker who was very prolific and taught me all the correct methods--thank you Marian! (that was 50+ years ago)


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Really gets my "goat" when someone in a show is "knitting" but the project they're supposedly working on is crochet ... as in granny squares!


There was a commercial for Comcast where they were supposedly making a top-down knitted sweater. It was very clear that that's what it was: top-down, and knitted. One guy was wearing it, and the two sleeves were being "knitted" by two guys with crochet hooks!

Every time I watched it, I was knitting and blowing raspberries at my TV!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

susandkline said:


> I think the elderly woman in the British comedy The Vicar of Dibley was actually knitting ( or maybe crocheting?). She was always working on something. Her food endeavors were always greeted with horror.


Yes, she did look like she was knitting.

But Dawn French, who played the Vicar, actually does knit, and knitted the sweaters that she wore in the show. You can also buy a book that has all, or most of the sweaters she wore in the show.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

luvmapups said:


> Some leading man - don't remember who - said that Julia Roberts picked up her knitting needles between every take.


Tom Hanks played a prank on Julia Roberts when they were working on a movie.

He got everyone in the cast and crew to learn how to knit, and one day, when she arrived on set, _everyone_ was knitting!

http://www.tomhanks-online.com/news/news/detail/192/tom-hanks-pranks-julia-roberts-on-set


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

rkr said:


> I've often wondered how comfortable this is...
> It's like holding a pen/pencil:not too bad when it's just the first few inches but once the project gets some length beyond that, the work lays over the top of one's working hand fingers and is in the way, more difficult to 'throw' the yarn (not quite a problem for the 'flickers') and to manipulate the working hand sts on the needle.


I've watched Stephanie Pearl McPhee knit socks this way. She knits _very_ fast!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

beejay said:


> I believe Joan Hickson that played Miss Marple looked like she was actually knitting.


yes I agree and loved her in that role and the knitting part too!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

I used to play the flute so you can usually spot someone doing something they are really not familiar with, be it knitting or playing an instrument.


----------



## Reezy (Nov 5, 2011)

This is getting away from Joan Hickson's excellent knitting skills, but has anyone else seen her as Miss Havisham in Great Expectations??? Excellent there too--quite a gal.


----------



## dollface (Jan 20, 2013)

I started to keep a list of movies in which knitting or crochet appeared and it got quite extensive. The ones I thought were of special note were:

1978 - Foul Play - Goldie Hawn looks like she really knows how. Goldie Hawn (as Gloria) knits while she watches television.

Gloria: Then I stabbed him with the needles.
Detective: Drugs, huh?
Gloria: No, knitting.

2003 - Alex and Emma - Kate Hudson - it looks like her mother taught her.

1970 - The Kremlin Letter - George Sanders knits on 4 needles, no less, and he can really do it.

Greer Garson also knits in Sunrise at Campobello as Eleanor Roosevelt (as well as in Mrs. Miniver).

1960 - Let's Make Love - Marilyn Monroe and it looks as though she can actually knit. She uses the knitting as part of one of her dance scenes.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

dollface said:


> I started to keep a list of movies in which knitting or crochet appeared and it got quite extensive. The ones I thought were of special note were:
> 
> 1978 - Foul Play - Goldie Hawn looks like she really knows how. Goldie Hawn (as Gloria) knits while she watches television.
> 
> ...


Wonderful research.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

dollface said:


> I started to keep a list of movies in which knitting or crochet appeared and it got quite extensive. The ones I thought were of special note were:
> 
> 1978 - Foul Play - Goldie Hawn looks like she really knows how. Goldie Hawn (as Gloria) knits while she watches television.
> 
> ...


Wonderful category for Jeopardy. Name the movie and the question is "Who is ______?"


----------



## LdyM (Aug 17, 2011)

Bette Davis knits on the ship in "Now Voyager". Looks as if she is actually knitting something, not just fake moving the needles around!


----------



## LdyM (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes, I saw that on "Call The Midwife" and it irritated the heck out of me! Wonder why?


----------



## LdyM (Aug 17, 2011)

dawnmc1 said:


> On an episode of Call the Midwife they were supposed to be knitting but what they showed was granny squares which were crocheted.


Yes, I saw that and it irritated the heck out of me! Such a foolish mistake.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

RobynMay said:


> Ha Ha! On one of the Foyle's War episodes there was a farm girl who was supposed to be hand milking a cow! She sure wasn't! I had a good laugh and waited for the cow to kick out! It would have been SO annoying for the cow to be fiddled with the way she was.
> 
> Not knitting related but SO annoying when they get it wrong!


Also, not knitting, but at least equally annoying, is stories where someone is supposed to be spinning, and they get it wrong.

I loved Marion Bradley's book, The Mists of Avalon, and she had a character spinning in that. In spite of her accurate description of someone using a drop spindle, when they made it into a series for TV, they had her spinning on a Louet wheel that wouldn't exist for centuries.

There are lots of spinners out there. They could get expert advice and help for nothing but a phone call and a few minutes of time.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Marliese said:


> I've seen actors knitting underhanded but I thought they were crocheters who thought that was the way to knit. I've never seen anyone really knit underhanded. It seems as though your hands would be in the way of your work. Does anyone here knit underhanded?


I went to one of Stephanie Pearl McPhee's talks, and she knitted part of a sock while she was talking. She knits that way, at least when she knits socks with four needles.

And she's _very_ fast at it!

You can see her knit here.






I thought she held both needles from the bottom, but she doesn't appear to be doing it in this video.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Julia Roberts actually knits, although I don't think I've ever seen her do it on screen. Tom Hanks played a joke on her one time about her knitting. There's another prank he pulled on the video before the one he played on Julia, but he got everyone on the entire set to learn to knit!






She wore a hat she knitted in Stepmom, and it made the cover of the DVD.

https://smile.amazon.com/Stepmom-Ed-Harris/dp/0767821769/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=stepmom+dvd&qid=1625528619&s=movies-tv&sr=1-1

On Young Sheldon, Annie Potts, definitely can't knit, although she picks it up, waves the needles, tangles the yarn a bit, and then puts it down to talk to someone. The actress who plays Sheldon's mom, Zoe Perry, looks like it's possible she's actually knitting though, although I'm not certain about her.

You can see his mom knitting here at the beginning. 




And, although Annie Potts obviously can't knit, she has a lot to tell Sheldon about it near the end of this clip.





I saw Jamie Lee Curtis knit in a movie. I was channel surfing, and stopped because it looked like she was knitting, so I don't know what movie it was, but I had never seen anybody knit like that before. She was actually knitting Portuguese style, and I was amazed that she had the yarn around the back of her neck. I couldn't find a video of it.


----------

